# Meinungen bezüglich AIO in meinem System Gesucht.



## MrSnickles (21. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Leute,
Ich bitte euch um eure Meinungen zum Thema AIO in meinem derzeitigen System. Ich überlege im Januar meinen I7 8700k zu köpfen und dann anstatt dem Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B Kühler eine AIO zu verbauen.

Zu dem Thema habe ich mal hier -> https://ratgeber.pcgameshardware.de/beste-kompaktwasserkuehlung-test vorbeigeschaut.
Jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich wirklich Umsteigen soll da meine Grafikkarte weiterhin den Luftkühler benutzt wird. Ich habe das Corsair Carbide 540 Air Gehäuse. Vorne bei 120er Noctua und hinten einen weiteren 120er Noctua verbaut.

Nun ist die Frage wenn ich eine AIO nehmen sollte, sollte ich für mein 4,7ghz - 5ghz Overclocking dann eine 240er oder einen 360er Radiator nehmen? Oder macht die Wasserkühlung überhaupt Sinn in dem Gehäuse?

Falls jemand schon Erfahrung mit Wasserkühlung in dem Gehäuse hat wäre ich sehr Dankbar dafür wenn er hier schreiben könnte.

Oder falls ein Luftkühler besser ist, könntet ihr da einen Empfehlen der zum Köpfen zusätzlich noch ein paar Grad herunter nimmt. Wenn ich es schaffe zwischen 60-70 zu bleiben damit bin ich eigentlich schon relativ zufrieden 50-60 wäre besser.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Dezember 2020)

Ein Prozessor muss für OC weniger Spannung anliegen haben wenn hierzu die Temperatur niedriger ausfällt und Sinn des Köpfen ist die schlechte WLP gegen Flüssigmetall auszutauschen um den Übergang zu verbessern und sich so weniger Hitze im Kern anstauen kann. Es soll also das abführen der Wärme verbessern und dadurch wirst du etwas weniger Spannung anliegen haben und etwas mehr Spielraum mit dem Takt.

Mit einer Wasserkühlung ist es dasselbe, aber ein Prozessor lässt sich hier schwer kühlen und Wasser alleine reicht hierzu nicht aus, weil sich auch das Wasser aufheizten wird und dann immer noch mit Lüfter herunter gekühlt werden muss. In diesem Genuss kommen sogar Leute mit einem custom Loop nur hin wenn hierzu auch einiges an Fläche der Radiatoren mit verbaut wird, weil dann auch die Wassertemperatur weiter runter gekühlt werden kann. Das ist mit einer AIO nicht drin, auch nicht wenn du dir einen 360er Radiator verbauen wirst. Der Vorteil daraus wird nur geringfügig sein, so dass es am Ende wieder auf die Güte des Prozessors ankommt und nur dieses gewisse hohe Taktraten zulässt. Du wirst daher aus einem mittelmäßigen Prozessor selbst mit einer Wasserkühlung nicht viel bewirken können.

Ganz davon abgesehen wird mit einem Custom Loop auch nicht viel drin sein, denn irgendwann wird die Wassertemperatur zwar ein gewissen Pegel erreicht haben aber die Wärme im Kern wird sich dennoch anstauen und so ist selbst mit einem custom Loop vielleicht etwa 10-15°C drin. Man kann daher selbst mit einer custom Wasserkühlung ein Prozessor nicht bis ins unendliche herunter kühlen. Mit der Grafikkarte sieht es anders aus, die lässt sich im Vergleich besser mit Wasser herunter kühlen. Daher hängt das ganze selbst dann noch von der Güte des Chips ab.

Wenn du dir einen Noctua D15 Luftkühler nimmst und eine AIO mit einem 360er Radiator werden die Temperaturen sehr ähnlich ausfallen. Zumindest ist die Differenz nicht so hoch wo man mit Wunder rechnen sollte. Der Hauptvorteil einer AIO ist daher immer noch die Optik und alles aufgeräumter verbaut zu haben. So muss man sich keine Gedanken bezüglich der Höhe der Arbeitsspeicher machen oder manches an RGB kommt besser zur Geltung. Du erreichst auch alles viel besser statt eines großen Kühlkörpers im Weg zu haben.


----------



## -Shorty- (21. Dezember 2020)

Ich würde nur eine Kleinigkeit ergänzen:

Wenn man vom TR HR-02 Macho auf eine AiO wechselt wirst du dich zukünftig mit Nebengeräuschen abfinden müssen, die du so bisher nicht kanntest. So leise wie der Macho ist keine AiO. 

Mein Kollege hat ebenfalls einen 8700k (von Caseking geköpft) und kommt mit dem Noctua D15 trotz 5,1 Ghz sehr selten über 65°C. Das variiert natürlich von CPU zu CPU aber dabei ist der D15 kaum wahrnehmbar. Großer Vorteil ist über lange Sicht, dass er praktisch nicht verschleißt und mit Top-Lüftern geliefert wird. Das kann man leider nur über die wenigsten AiO's behaupten.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Dezember 2020)

Vom Geräusch her hängt das ganze meist von den Lüfter und dessen Drehzahl ab und auch Luftkühler erreichen ab einer bestimmten Drehzahl ein Geräusch, weil Lüfter immer mit einer hohen Drehzahl laut sind. Die Kunst leiser zu werden ist daher das Ganze so zu verbauen das Lüfter langsamer laufen können und da spielt bei einer Wasserkühlung auch die Fläche der Radiatoren eine Rolle, da mehrere Lüfter auch langsamer laufen können.

Einige Pumpen sind mittlerweile so leise das sie nicht mehr zu der Geräuschkulisse dazu gehören. Zum Beispiel die neue AIO von Alphacool ist so leise das nur die Ausgabe der Drehzahl der Pumpe ein drehen der Pumpe ersehen lässt. Manche andere AIOs verbauen nun die Pumpen auch frei schwebend am Schlauch, damit sich keine Resonanz auf ein Gehäuse übertragen kann. Und ganz davon abgesehen sind meist Pumpen auch so schwach das sie ehe keine hohe Vibration mehr erzeugen. Das sah vor Jahren noch ganz anders aus, wo auch oft dazu berichtet wurde das eine AIO alleine wegen der Pumpe lauter ausfiel.

Fakt ist aber auch, das in so einem Fall immer noch die Lüfter einer Grafikkarte unter Last lauter sein wird.


----------



## MrSnickles (21. Dezember 2020)

> Wenn man vom TR HR-02 Macho auf eine AiO wechselt wirst du dich zukünftig mit Nebengeräuschen abfinden müssen, die du so bisher nicht kanntest. So leise wie der Macho ist keine AiO.



So wirklich leise ist mein Rechner jetzt nicht xD.

Also wenn nicht gerade die Grafikkarte auf hoher last läuft sind sogar die beiden Noctua die lautesten Lüfter.
Was ich jedoch feststellen durfte das sie bei 800+ RPM das Brummen anfangen, 800-1000 RPM Brummen und danach werden sie halt entsprechend laut. Aber dieses Brummen nervt schon wenn ich nicht gerade das Headset aufhabe.

Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich eigentlich echt gerne etwas dagegen machen. Wobei selbst mit Furmark kommt die nicht über 73°. Also Temperatur mäßig kein Problem. Lautstärke ist etwas anderes, aber ich habe noch Garantie und ich habe gelesen das es bei der 2000er reihe besonders schwierig sein soll einen Lüfter zu wechseln.

Was den Noctua D-15 angeht. Ich denke er ist einfach zu Groß für mein Gehäuse. Der Macho ist ja schon riesig.
Und Ram Kompatibilität soll schwierig sein. Ich habe zwar einen sehr Niedrigen Ram mit dem Corsair Vengeance LPX (Ohne RBG Kühlrippen) Aber mhm.

Mir persönlich ist es eigentlich egal ob AIO oder Luftkühler. Hauptsache es funktioniert und kühlt anständig. RBG ist mir eigentlich sowas von Unwichtig.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Dezember 2020)

Das wird sich mit einer AIO auch nicht groß ändern, damit du leiser wirst müsstest du schon auf custom Wakü umsteigen und CPU + Grafikkarte mit Wasser kühlen und selbst dann würde es wieder auf die Radiatoren und der Drehzahl der Lüfter mit ankommen. Denn die Drehzahl der Lüfter bilden immer ein Kompromiss zwischen Lautstärke und Temperatur her.


----------

